# Manny with a white spot on its eye



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i just picked up this manny today and he has a small white lump on his eye. its solid and not fuzzy. has anyone else ever seen this? i added salt and raised the temp but i'm not sure how else to treat it. does anyone have any experience with this?
View attachment 176700


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sometimes when fish get transfered they bump their eye its not a big deal. either way you have things under control. just also keep the water clean and if it doesnt get better in a week or two then post back and we will suggest some meds.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok will do.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, you shouldn't have to worry about it too much. when i bought my rhom from aquascape, it had the same thing, but went away within a week. If it doesn't get better in a week or two, I guess you can ask the members here for more help.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok good, thats really encouraging.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just some reassurance....WHat the above said I think is right.
If nothing changes in the next 2 weeks send us update pics.

Your on the right track raise the temp to about 82 or so and then salt accordingly.
If that fails after 2 weeks you can move onto using melafix.

No carbon in the filters though!

Good luck and post pics when you get him in your tank.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

so i have an update on this eye problem. before it seemed like the white spot was inside the lens but when i got home it looks like the spot has moved towards the outer eye and gotten thinner. its not only like a small bubble on the outer lens. it kinda looks like it "popped". i dunno if this is good or bad but i'll cotinue treating the water with salt. it seems to me that it is a good thing. looks like the cure for this type of thing is a little salt and prayer.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

lmao. did you bring the temp up?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah about 81


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

the eye looks a little worse right now but i think it may be getting better. the white spot inside the eye has come to the surface. now the top of the eye is a little cloudy with a little bubble. just in case i started him on melafix today and i'm hoping for the best. i'll try to get a picture. any thoughts?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I bet its extra mucus the fish made from transport...My spilo...sorry Mac I thought had cloudy eye (which I guess it is technically) but it was a buildup of slime.
It eventually literally washed away with proper water and a little boosted heat and salt as per directions.

Like said above..if it doesnt work...melafix as per instructions.
I think you will definitely see improvements or it disappear within 3-5 days as long as water is in its proper range.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah it def. looks like its clearing up now.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just noticed my Elong had the same thing happen to him.I know He can see outta it but kinda looks like a cataract.I did the exact same thing raised water temp and added some aquarium salt,kinda flipped out for a sec thinking I had blinded my buddy or scarred his vision or eye.I notice the same senario pretty much word for word so thanks for this thread made me feel a hellva lot better about the situation.


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

I had the same problem when I got my new shoal..I think it's from the transport the extra mucus went away in about 4 days with salt an temp. raise....Great Site for information about the P's IMO







LW.....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha Madness said:


> I had the same problem when I got my new shoal..I think it's from the transport the extra mucus went away in about 4 days with salt an temp. raise....Great Site for information about the P's IMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got that right best info in the world I'm sure.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Please post pic to my sic fish thread


----------

